# Slovosled: "Pravá strana nazývá se Město"



## zalacain56

Dobrý den: Ted´ čtu krátkou povídku Karla Poláčka a potkal jsem se s tou větou:
"Pravá strána nazývá se Město"
Je to správné? Vždycky jsem studoval, že zajméno "se" jde na druhém místě ve větě např.
"Pravá strána *se* nazývá Město"
Proč to psal jinák? Je to také možné? Je to starý způsob?
Děkuji


----------



## romancek

zou´re right, it is unusual, it should be: Pravá strana se nazývá...


----------



## ilocas2

This word order is common in books from first half of 20th century.


----------



## zalacain56

Děkuji vám za rychlou odpověd. Už je mi to jasné.


----------



## Plzenak

zalacain56 said:


> Dobrý den: Te*ď* čtu krátkou povídku Karla Poláčka a *setkal *jsem se s *touto* větou:
> "Pravá str*a*na nazývá se Město"
> Je to správn*ě*? Vždycky *jsem se učil*, že z*á*jm*e*no "se" *je* na druhém místě ve větě např. *???*
> "Pravá str*a*na *se* nazývá Město"
> Proč to psal jin*a*k? Je to také možné? Je to starý způsob?
> Děkuji


 
little corrections


----------



## zalacain56

Plzenak said:


> little corrections



Děkuji za pomoc. Jako cizinec bez dobré znalosti jazyka a bez české klavesnice dělám hodně chyb.


----------



## ilocas2

zalacain56 said:


> Děkuji vám za rychlou odpověd. Už je mi to jasné.
> 
> Děkuji za pomoc. Jako cizinec bez dobré znalosti jazyka a bez české klavesnice dělám hodně chyb.



These sentences are absolutely without mistakes.


----------



## harken

V slovencine sa to vola _inverzia_, v cestine zrejme _inverze_.
(In Slovak language we call this the inversion)


----------



## ilocas2

ilocas2 said:


> These sentences are absolutely without mistakes.



Přece jen je tam jedná malá chybička, četl jsem to moc rychle - odpověď


----------



## Shenmuen

zalacain56 said:


> Proč to *na*psal jinak?
> Děkuji



I really admire you courage! Learning czech is not easy... fingers crossed


----------



## zalacain56

ilocas2 said:


> Přece jen je tam jedná malá chybička, četl jsem to moc rychle - odpověď



Děkuji 
Přece ta chybička není jediná. Napsal jsem "klavesnice" místo "klávesnice" 
A teď se ptám:
Kolik Čechů je potřeba na opravu jednoho krátkého vzkazu?  Otázka je samozřejmě řečnická.


----------



## Shenmuen

I do not know... But learning any language is difficult and I am always gratefull when someone native corrects me....


----------

